# Halloween BIG SCARY SHOW: Leslie Bannatyne, Don Coscarelli, Folklore, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is up just in time for Halloween!


Episode XL

As we enter into our favorite holiday of the year, We continue to find ourselves remembering the awesome talents of Brian Wolfe with a couple of remembrances from his friends and fans.

All that we have worked for all year long, is finally starting to come to a close here in the 2013 haunt season. The Haunt Rocker talks with Robert Bruce about the Haunted Hotel in San Diego, California. We also have interviews with Ryan Tunney of the Nightmare Factory in Havelock, NC as well as speaking with Wendy Smith, Store Manger of Spirit Halloween in Cincinnati, OH. Badger also spends some quality time with Don Coscarelli, Director of such movies as Phantasm, Bubba Ho-Tep, and John Dies at the End.

And for all you book worms out there, we talk with authors Lesley Bannatyne and Sandy Schlosser in the Roundtable of Terror. Our g(H)osts talk with Lesley about her books on Halloween folklore and superstitions, uncovering some interesting information about our beloved holiday. They also speak with Sandy Schlosser, author of the Spooky Series, the 24-book series on states with spooky tales.

In the Deadline News segment of this episode, Badger gives the time and date of Brian Wolfe’s Celebration of Life. There is also some VERY interesting news from Clive Barker that all of you Hellraiser fans might find quite interesting!

Storm rants on in a Haunt Minute about wrap-ups from location managers, wanting to keep it to the K.I.S.S. principle.

The Haunt Rocker keeps it real with great music to fit the holiday, and the Unknown Scare Actor brings another fear to life with Samhainophobia.

We have our October Gruesome Giveaway winner and so much more!


We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!


Episode XL featured music:

Salem’s Lot by The ‘B’ Movie Monsters
The Dead Don’t Rise by Calabrese
I, Vampire by Solitude Black 

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

